# SHENZHEN | CITIC Urban Development Building | 260m | 853ft | 54 fl | T/O



## z0rg

*February 2014 update: 450m tower, no design yet.


Yes, after countless rumors, this one is officially back on track. It will be started on June 1 2011 according to this source: http://86gc.net/article/html/73615.html

Newest visualisation (as of November 2011):


z0rg said:


> Found RTKL proposal. Hopefully final. 92 floors.
> 
> http://www.rtkl.com/publications/docs/rtkl_GLOBAL_A4_Chi.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite its impressive 92-story height and exquisite
> architectural design, Kaisa Fenglong Center is
> expected to set the pace for environmentally-friendly
> buildings in Shenzhen.
> 
> RTKL was commissioned to develop
> a Class A office tower with the latest
> technology. Capitalizing on the firm’s
> mixed-use expertise, the building
> will contain six floors of high-end
> retail, dining, and entertainment
> options at its base. The tower will
> also be an asset to Shenzhen’s
> skyline with a dynamic façade that
> gives the impression of movement,
> while still being solidly grounded. By
> focusing on conserving resources and
> environmental protection, the design
> team is ensuring that Kaisa Fenglong
> Center will be a leader in China’s
> green building industry.



---------------------------------------------
Proposal 1









Proposal 2



























I guess they will release a new design anyway. I'll try to find the rest of the renders, but I think there were only 2 proposals.

Scion's map:


----------



## z0rg

November 9, by MCFXM


----------



## KillerZavatar

the second proposal is just wonderful.
beautiful shenzhen ~


----------



## skyperu34

Proposal 2 is by far the better...!


----------



## mthmchris

This is going up near CITIC plaza, yeah?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I like proposal 1 for some reason. Proposal 2 looks generic to me however bizarre that may sound


----------



## sakai

#2 is like a swfc


----------



## crriss

Those old ugly building from the background were just renovated 2 months ago, same as the ones which were demolished. i walk daily next to this place and i found it at least weird that after they just barely renovated those buildings they just pulled them down. is there a reason for that ? an excuse or just plain stupidity. i heard some rumors that the landlords of those apartments encouraged to renovate them to get higher compensations. could be true ? waisting of money, time, materials for the interest of few greeeeeeeeeedddddyyyy ppls ?


----------



## z0rg

By a595060251


----------



## velut arbor aevo

interesting that this one and Han Kwok started one after another, they just probably just few hundred meters apart from each other.


----------



## Scion

23 Jan 2011 by 深圳校长


----------



## z0rg

Very bad news.
Take a look at the project profile published at the developer website. Only 62 floors, likely 280m~. Hope it's not final.
http://www.kaisagroup.com/cn/Group_info.aspx?id=712&cid=10


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> Very bad news.
> Take a look at the project profile published at the developer website. Only 62 floors, likely 280m~. Hope it's not final.


awwwh i liked the proposal so much and it would have really fit into the skyline with kinkey so near, but yeah let's hope it ain't final


----------



## Eric Offereins

z0rg said:


> Yes, after countless rumors, this one is officially back on track. It will be started on June 1 2011 according to this source: http://86gc.net/article/html/73615.html
> 
> Proposal 2


Wow. Proposal 2 is cool


----------



## z0rg

By crazyboyxzy


----------



## z0rg

By kwai107


----------



## KillerZavatar

Hope they still build proposal 2


----------



## z0rg

March 6 by 校&长


----------



## evilbish

I've got a good view of the site from my window.


----------



## Kenwen

looks like the western shenzhen is reclaiming land from the sea


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen has lots of proposed supertall projects, but few of them are actually getting approved. Most of those approved projects also get a height reduction as well...


----------



## KillerZavatar

saiho said:


> Bring back the old proposal #2!!!!!


the plot is closest to the kingkey skyline, but it is not that close that it really is part of the skyline, so as a rather stand alone tower, i would enjoy a very unique design :cheers:


----------



## binhai

unsourced


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
65 floors are pretty low, hope it's fake.


----------



## lowenmeister

Probably only 300m or so,but its a good looking design and much better than the barren plot we got now.


----------



## z0rg

Kaisa: so many promises, so few results.


----------



## Blue Flame

Looks exactly like Diwang Intl. Fortune Center.


----------



## saiho

not a bad design.


----------



## Jay

It looks nice. 

Only in China would people complain about 300 meters :lol: 

I guess people in NY or Dubai probably would too, that's a good height in the rest of the world though.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ 300 meter just isn't special here anymore.


----------



## z0rg

Just a filler.


----------



## KillerZavatar

But its a too good location for a filler. 400m would look really nice there


----------



## FloripaNation

Is just another 300m for shenzhen 


"just" :lol:


----------



## binhai

Remember that the render is completely *unsourced*. It may or may not be for this project. It may or may not be the current design. Project may still be cancelled honestly.


----------



## z0rg

Tons of renders of the former 500m, 92 floors, Kaisa fooled all of us with.
http://www.archbook.net/wp-content/uploads/auto/RTKL_Kaisa_Fenlong_Tower/_detailed.jpg


----------



## z0rg

Another alleged render. They didn't credit the source.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
On my phone is hard to judge, but it looks like over 100 floors for sure. Nice render anyways


----------



## Eric Offereins

Looks quite a bit like the International Commerce center in Hong Kong. But it looks great.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

On 14.7.2014 by 飞火流星


----------



## crriss

I'm sad to see that this plot sits empty since almost 10 years while a very nice park was just destroyed to make room for OCT tower, about 15 km west.


----------



## zwamborn

2019-01-11 by 达人海 










2019-01-17 by shmilyt


----------



## williamhou2005

One of the most hyped projects in Shenzhen 10 years ago, with various impressive designs for a 400-500m tower. The city did not have so many skyscrapers back then. There wasn't even any attention given to all powerful Nanshan district at the time. 

Sad to see this...


----------



## zwamborn

2019-03-04 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2019-03-28 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2019-07-04 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2019-07-13 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2019-08-09 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2019-09-11 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2019-10-21 by 达人海


----------



## zwamborn

2019-12-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-12-31 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2020-03-11 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2020-04-28 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2020-05-13 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2020-07-27 by 摩天圳










2020-08-04 by shmilyt


----------



## zwamborn

2020-8-14 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-07 by 唯有昆山玉


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-14 by yulinamin1


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-23 by 雄楚大帝888










2020-10-25 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## hkskyline

10/31


----------



## saiho

This has a lot more impact on the skyline than I thought it would for a sub 300m. At least from the HK side it really dominates.


----------



## hkskyline

The location is quite good - in between Futian and Lowu where there aren't too many really tall buildings, so it gets more visible.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-10 by 摩天圳










2020-11-14 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-09 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan

The split core looks a bit funky...


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 12:*








远眺福田罗湖 by VotMaf on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

3/16


----------



## zwamborn

2021-03-21 by shmilyt


----------



## A Chicagoan

深圳河两岸 by Eraser on 500px.com


----------



## The seventh shape

Very nice design on this one. We've seen many proposals for towers with trees in them, but none have materialized. Hopefully this will be the first to really do it. They suit it well.


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-03 by BLUE_SUN_CBD










2021-05-10 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## Daniiif

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKzxsWZfm0ik9Dnbf0ZIbPg


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 19:*








I❤SZ by 舞铲阶级 on 500px.com









暮光之城 by 舞铲阶级 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 23:*








深圳高楼平安大厦 by 子清视界 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn

2021-06-13 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## little universe

by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

Jun 26 (on the right)









唱支山歌给党听 by IM_JC on 500px

Jul 1









深南大道 by 不譟特大号 on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 乌有乡的镜中人 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

Jul 6









黄昏的平安金融中心 by ℹ on 500px


----------



## Daniiif

Sina Visitor System


----------



## Elster

Kingkey is amazing tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 26 by ：） on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 17:*








深圳地标 by 永远是年轻 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

深圳 by 梵镜影像 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn

2022-07-03 via 摩天圳


----------



## Munwon

A new developer with money!!!


----------



## Zaz965

Munwon said:


> A new developer with money!!!


what happened with the older developer?


----------



## Munwon

Broke


----------



## Zaz965

I like these mini atriums in the middle of the building


----------



## hkskyline

8/13


----------



## ed500

22/10/22 by ：）


----------



## Zaz965

that building at background
2022-11-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

29/11/22 by fsdqy


----------



## Daniiif

Sina Visitor System


----------



## zwamborn

2022-12-09 by 摩天圳


----------

